# Rca HD50LPW62AYX2



## redman3170 (Sep 1, 2009)

I am looking for a color wheel for this model. Does anyone know where I can purchase this from?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Try MCM. I hear that they have distribution for RCA parts for OOW repairs now.


----------



## redman3170 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you so much sir! Will check them out!


----------



## redman3170 (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry


----------

